# Rates In Oregon / West Coast



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

Custom rates for stacking hay in oregon/ west coast?

I am planing:

55c/bale (two sting with a NH1049) Thats on the filed.

85c/bale with 5 mile road travel.

And some were in the middle for other distances.

Stacking in central oregon.


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

Anyone in the us got some rates?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Search Iowa custom farm rates.


----------

